# music inspired by heavenly bodies



## Denny James (Jul 12, 2006)

I am putting together a Blu-ray/dvd presentation featuring music inspired by heavenly bodies. So far I have the Houston Symphony's "The Planets - an HD Odyssey" and Renee Fleming singing "O Silver Moon" from Rusalka. Your suggestions for more selections to round out my presentation would be appreciated.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

http://www.talkclassical.com/10754-cosmic-music-planets-stars.html


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Dvořák - Song to the Moon from _Rusalka_
Hovhaness - Celestial Fantasy
Charles Ives - Universe Symphony
Colin Matthews - Pluto
Poul Ruders - Solar Tilogy (Gong; Zenith; Corona)(all appertaining to the Sun)
Skryabin (Scriabin) - Universe
Stravinsky - King of the Stars


----------



## wingracer (Mar 7, 2011)

No mention of Gustav Holst, The Planets? Or is that the same as the Houston Symphony piece?


----------



## Denny James (Jul 12, 2006)

Yes the Houston Blu-ray is Holt's The Planets. My time limits me to one or two short selections. My media limits me to either Blu-ray (preferable) or DVD. That probably means an operatic aria since they are short and frequently available on video.


----------



## Il Seraglio (Sep 14, 2009)

Lully - Phaëton
Haydn - Il mondo della Luna (the World on the Moon)
Bach - Cantata: "Wie schön leuchtet der Morgenstern" (How beauteous beams the morning star)
Takemitsu - Constellation series (Orion and Pleiades, Gémeaux, Star-Isle, Cassiopeia)


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

the other thread linked by art rock that could be very useful to you, anyway:

john foulds - mantra of bliss and vision of celestial avataras 
http://www.divshare.com/download/12816389-af4

dane rudhyar - stars 





otto luening - moonflight


----------



## Conor71 (Feb 19, 2009)

Haydn: Op. 20 String Quartets, "Sun"


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Early charming Haydn symphonies #6, #7 and #8. _Le matin, Le midi, Le soir_ (Morning, Noon, Evening), indirectly related to heavenly bodies I suppose.  The English Concert/Trevor Pinnock in particular have recorded an excellent version (on period isntruments).


----------



## KosenRufu (Mar 20, 2011)

Colin Matthews: 8. Pluto, the Renewer

Brett Dean: Komarov's Fall

Matthias Pintscher: towards Osiris

Kaija Saariaho: Asteroid 4179: Toutatis

Mark-Anthony Turnage: Ceres

Kimmo Hakola: Le nuage d'Oort op. 75


...But I bet you can't find a recording of all of these.


----------



## janealex (Apr 7, 2010)

Nice threads, The videos shared in this thread, I have watched many times, nice videos, i think Classical music best for all types of people.


----------

